# Maple the Miner



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I awoke this morning to find this on my way to turn the reptiles lights on and feed the squirrels, first thought was "WTF?" 










On closer inspection my second thought was "OMFG!" :arghhh:











Maple had found a weak spot in the concrete floor of our utility room floor underneath the units alongside the gas meter. Throughout the night she had diligently dug herself a nice little den under the floor. I had visions of setting to the rest of the floor with a bolster and hammer but she re-appeared at dinner time this evening luckily, and all skunk access to that part of the house has now been suspended until I can concrete the hole up.

This is the second time Maple has gone through a concrete/cement barrier due to a weak point...Blossom ended up in the roof space of the utility room after going through the plasterboard in the loft conversion...our skunks seem intent on making us slowly dismantle the house.


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Someone told me the pics aren't showing


----------



## africajohn (Oct 8, 2008)

Crikey, thought it was bad enough when Tinkerbell, Merlin and Pompom relieved the walls of the skirting boards!!! You could hire yours out to do some demolition work :lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

wow that is impressive demolition work!!!


----------



## MViper (Mar 25, 2009)

:gasp:


----------

